# Vintage Demolition Derby car



## CarCrazyDiecast

*Demolition race car*

A 1960 custom Ford pickup trailers a demolition car to the big event. All models were constructed in the 1960s.

*On the way*











*Unloading the "bomb"*



















*Pre-race mug shots*



















*Last minute preparations*



















QUESTION: _can you correctly identify the original car the demolition car was constructed from?_ Check out the photo below. Perhaps the grille will help you.

I cannot remember!


----------



## kit-junkie

err... a Rambler? No wait... ummm... I dunno.


----------



## Auroranut

Studebaker?


----------



## brineb

I don't know cars very well,but that is one cool looking model you did!!!


----------

